# in memoriam, Dietrich Fischer-Diskau



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

in memoriam, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau.
~ Thank you for the music ~

Schubert ~ An die Musik





Mahler ~ Das Lied von der Erde; Der Abschied

















He possessed that quality I admire most in a musician - one who sounds so unforced, un-labored, that the listener forgets completely about 'technique' and loses thought as to every other quality of how it is done, and simply listens to and hears only... music.

It is 'artlessness,' and 'artlessness' from this singer meant you almost forgot he was singing, but instead, with a phenomenal expressive communicative power, was simply talking to you.

That over-worn phrase, "one of the greatest of all time" actually applies to Fischer-Diskau.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Now I've got Abba's "Thank you for the music" stuck in my head.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Truly one of the greatest singers of the 20th century , and an artist of amazing versatility , at home in music by Bach,Mozart, Wagner, Verdi, Berg, and so many diverse composers from Baroque to contemporary .
Not to mention conductor , scholar ,writer and teacher . RIP, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau .


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Rest in peace...he will always be the voice of lieder to me.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh no did he just die?? He was my favorite lieder singer out there, I'm sad now . His Winterreise was amazing!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Why sad? The guy was 86; Sang to a lot of people, and via his recordings will sing to a lot more. It was time to move on.


----------



## Dimboukas (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

I felt cryring right now.. :'(


----------



## FrankieP (Aug 24, 2011)

He died on the 101st anniversary of Mahler's death...
http://mahlermahlermahler.blogspot.co.uk/#!/2012/05/18th-may-ewig-ewig.html


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Stargazer said:


> Oh no did he just die?? He was my favorite lieder singer out there, I'm sad now . His Winterreise was amazing!


Indeed! His Winterreise was amazing.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For me he made the definite version of some of the greatest song cycles of all time, including Schubert's Winterreise and Mahler's Kindertotenlieder. His take on Strauss' Morgen inspired my sig. I loved everything I heard from him (and that's a lot). RIP maestro.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

This great singer also got contemporary composers to write fine works for him to sing. I definitely know one was Lutoslawski, another (I think) was Britten. 

RIP, but his legacy in music will live on.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Yes the War Requiem was written for him.

Quite an amazing life he had.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

emiellucifuge said:


> Yes the War Requiem was written for him.
> 
> Quite an amazing life he had.


I hate to be a spoilsport but this is not true. The Requiem was written to commemorate the reconsecration of Coventry Cathedral that had been devastated by bombing in WW11.As a conscientious objector Britten wanted to include artists from both sides of the conflict among his soloists.Peter pears-UK, Galina Vishneskaya-Russia and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau-Germany. As it happens Ms. Vishneskaya could not take part in the first performance but could for the recording.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

> For the opening performance, it was intended that the soloists should be Galina Vishnevskaya (a Russian), Peter Pears (an Englishman) and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau[SUP][7][/SUP][SUP][8][/SUP] (a German), to demonstrate a spirit of unity


Britten chose Fischer-Dieskau to perform the premiere, and wrote the part for him.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

*Thank you Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau.....................*

for all your beautiful singing.:tiphat:
arrivederci


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

emiellucifuge said:


> Britten chose Fischer-Dieskau to perform the premiere, and wrote the part for him.


Your quotation above means nothing regarding Britten having written the part FOR DF-D, and I can find nothing that does. But it doesn't really matter that much--does it?


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

My favorite Pizarro -- with that attractive lyric baritone, still by far the most truly evil portrayal I've ever heard. Pity the recording decided to use actors to deliver the dialogue.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

moody said:


> Your quotation above means nothing regarding Britten having written the part FOR DF-D, and I can find nothing that does. But it doesn't really matter that much--does it?


This dedicate site claims the same.


----------

